# Canfield Nimble 9 orders open - I'm on the list



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Like everything, they certainly haven't gotten any cheaper over the last 18 months (yeesh!) but the pricing still hasn't reached obnoxious levels yet. ETA late October which could mean anywhere from late October to sometime in '22, it is what it is and we'll see. I've wanted to build one for a while now and am psyched about this one. Got the cherry cola color. I have a full roster of build parts so no waiting around once I do have the frame. Current plans are a 150mm Lyrik, DT 1700s, Carbon Descendants, Eagle X01, Guide REs, Spank etc.

Should be a good stable mate to my Ti hardtail, which is generally brilliant but is a little whippy in the rear when giving it the onion. 

Now to try to forget about the order and be patient while Canfield earns interest on my money for months on end...


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

I am still waiting on mine that I ordered in Nov 2020. It better be awesome when I get it because I could have spent the same or less on a mass produced frame or spent a little more on something custom. I am a little miffed. Their communication has not been great either. fingers still crossed.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Think you'll make it to the one year club? That's the new normal I guess. I'm just forgetting about this one, and when it shows up I'll say to myself "What the hell is this?", then open it and be all like "Oh yeah.....forgot all about it!". Hope it's worth the wait and expense but I've never heard a bad word said about the N9.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

While it was kind of a bummer to pay for the expedited shipping, I could see the writing on the wall. At my work, stuff that's being shipping by sea is months behind. That's the state of the world at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> Think you'll make it to the one year club? That's the new normal I guess. I'm just forgetting about this one, and when it shows up I'll say to myself "What the hell is this?", then open it and be all like "Oh yeah.....forgot all about it!". Hope it's worth the wait and expense but I've never heard a bad word said about the N9.


Got an email that they are at port, but boat needs unloaded, need to get trucked to CO, and then sent to me. So who knows when it will show. I moved states since I ordered the frame and a beefy rowdy hardtail does not quite fit the style of riding in my new locale. I have contemplated cancelling the order, but I am a sucker for chrome. So I think I will try to find a trek 1120 fork or something similar so I can run a big tire on the front and do some desert adventuring that is too rough and/or sandy for the gravel bike.

Salt in the wound is I ordered pedals to ship with the frame before they sent out their "sorry about delays, 15% off canfield accessories and parts" I emailed asking if the discount could be applied to an order I already made and they said "No, but do you need a seat or anyting". I am still stoked to get the frame, I love their pedals, but I have removed the tilt from my list of bikes I am considering for my next FS rig.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Oogie said:


> Got an email that they are at port, but boat needs unloaded, need to get trucked to CO, and then sent to me. So who knows when it will show. I moved states since I ordered the frame and a beefy rowdy hardtail does not quite fit the style of riding in my new locale. I have contemplated cancelling the order, but I am a sucker for chrome. So I think I will try to find a trek 1120 fork or something similar so I can run a big tire on the front and do some desert adventuring that is too rough and/or sandy for the gravel bike.
> 
> Salt in the wound is I ordered pedals to ship with the frame before they sent out their "sorry about delays, 15% off canfield accessories and parts" I emailed asking if the discount could be applied to an order I already made and they said "No, but do you need a seat or anyting". I am still stoked to get the frame, I love their pedals, but I have removed the tilt from my list of bikes I am considering for my next FS rig.


The ports are a mess right now. Between a huge import/export balance (we import WAY more than we export), ships would sometimes have to anchor for a day or two before being unloaded now have to wait two weeks, longshoreman working under restrictive protocols with far fewer people or have left altogether, waiting to open and unpack the containers once they hit the shore, foreign shippers not having containers to export product because they sitting there in California due to the aforementioned imbalance and working protocols....perfect storm that makes getting anything imported a LONG process. Anyway....

I'm a sucker for chrome too, but my cheapness won out by convincing me it wasn't worth the extra hundred bucks that would take my order over a grand for just a steel frame. Sounds like you and I are in a similar situation, I recently moved form CO to AZ. Desert exploration is fun. I sold my fat bike before I left, but I learned pretty quickly that desert does not equal sand, at least not here. The ground is more like concrete.

I understand taking the Tilt off the list, but I wouldn't be hot at Canfield. They are screwed just like everyone who imports stuff, difference is being a small company they get screwed even harder by the current difficulties. I can't imagine even trying to run a business like theirs in the current conditions. I think a lot of small specialty companies are going to fold because of this.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

I understand that ports are a mess and I am ok with it. I wish they communicated better and had done a better job with the discount on the pedals. I ordered the 1120 fork yesterday so now on the hunt for a cheap 29+ front wheel for it so I can just have that fork with a 29x2.8 or 3.0 tire ready to swap from the suspension fork. I am kind of regretting not getting a a 29+ compatible suspension fork, but I got a deal on a blue DVO fork so it is gonna look sweet. The price I pay for vanity.

I am still super hyped to get the frame and get it built up. I can see it being the bike that gets the most seat time once it is sorted. I wonder if I will go mtb or adventure build first?


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

BadgerOne said:


> They are screwed just like everyone who imports stuff, difference is being a small company they get screwed even harder by the current difficulties. I can't imagine even trying to run a business like theirs in the current conditions. I think a lot of small specialty companies are going to fold because of this.


Yep! Doesn't even matter the size, we ship $billions and are stuck in line with everyone else.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like the frost color that just dropped, and it's tempting because I've really been kicking around picking up another slack HT. I had a N9 frame pre-ordered before COVID, and Canfield just really rubbed me the wrong way with their lack of communication. Even when I could get an answer from them, it was always so brief that it gave me basically no info. Not sure I want to go through that again. To make it worse they changed their date like 5 times.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I really like the frost color that just dropped, and it's tempting because I've really been kicking around picking up another slack HT. I had a N9 frame pre-ordered before COVID, and Canfield just really rubbed me the wrong way with their lack of communication. Even when I could get an answer from them, it was always so brief that it gave me basically no info. Not sure I want to go through that again. To make it worse they changed their date like 5 times.


I have had to email them to get updates on shipping. Yeah, I know there are delays, but in most instances that the date has been pushed back, I email them two weeks after the hopeful date they put in the last update, and get another email that says "Oh yeah delayed again. Maybe we will get them next month" Lame.

I was in real early on the preorder so I am in for "only" $700. I am almost considering just listing the frame once I get it. If I could get $1,000 I might dump it and get something that would work a bit better for my new local trails. I also burned a huge chunk of the warranty on the new dvo diamond I bought to go with the frame.

I already knew that most preorders are b.s. Why would pre-orders for bikes be any different? I regret not buying a steel honzo when I had the chance. I am sure I will feel better once I see it built up and next to my chrome speedwagon.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've a Canfield on order. I did so after I canceled another order. That previous company, wasn't any better in terms of communication from what I've read here. I had an issue with Canfield, but they took care of it promptly.

2020-2021; the years of **** customer service being written off as pandemic response it seems?

Hopefully the frames ship soon, it's getting close to the last estimate.. From arriving at the port in LA, to Fruita that is...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> I've a Canfield on order. I did so after I canceled another order. That previous company, wasn't any better in terms of communication from what I've read here. I had an issue with Canfield, but they took care of it promptly.
> 
> 2020-2021; the years of **** customer service being written off as pandemic response it seems?
> 
> Hopefully the frames ship soon, it's getting close to the last estimate.. From arriving at the port in LA, to Fruita that is...


I had some pretty decent customer service encounters during 2020-2021. Canfield seems to have gone downhill in communication since coming back from their hiatus and adopting the pre-order model. I had the last non-Boost N9 frame and had no issues at all with their communications then. I tried to pre-order the new N9 right when they came back from hiatus, and after 6 months and barely any contact I asked them to cancel my order.


----------



## Canfield Bikes (Nov 6, 2019)

To those of you expressing frustration with timelines and delays, we completely understand and share your frustration. I think we're all aware of the state of manufacturing/supply chains and shipping, so we don't need to go into detail there. But as a bit of context, the production run of Nimble 9s currently expected in October that we recently opened pre-orders on was only ordered about 10 days after the other run that was completed in May (we expected to have these in April. Air shipped frames arrived to us June. And ocean shipped frames are currently sitting on a boat off the California coast waiting to be granted access to port). We've worked very hard with our factory and shipping partners to keep things on track, but there's only so much we have control over. We waited as long as we did to open up pre-orders on this second batch so that we could have a more solid timeline and minimize any unforeseen delays. The last thing we want to do is the move the goalpost and deliver news of delays. We don't feel any better when we get those updates and have to pass them on than you do receiving them.

Some of you also expressed disappointment in our communication. We apologize if we've let you down in this department. We've tried to communicate with everyone with a pre-order any time we received new information or something changed, and always shared with you the most accurate information available to us. There were four or five emails sent to those of you with 2021 pre-orders (depending when you ordered) over the course of those months. If you did not receive those, check your spam folders. And if you unsubscribe from our emailing list or mark us as spam, our system will not deliver those updates to you. We also do our best to respond to all your emails in a timely manner—usually in less than a day. We do appreciate the feedback.

We're a small, passionate team. We're not perfect, but we're doing our best to navigate the unusual state of the industry and the world. We appreciate all of you who are sticking it out with us.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I have mixed feelings on both sides here. Firstly, poor communication to your customers is not acceptable, particularly from a 'boutique' bike brand. You can make pure gold, but if there is nothing but radio silence from a small company that brand will quickly cease to exist. Personally I've reached out to Canfield a few times 2 or 3 months ago and they were quick to respond, but there are plenty of reports otherwise.

But the customer is NOT always right. Being myopic about delivery timelines does nothing but pour molasses in the gears. For those saying they pre-ordered and then learn things have been delayed AGAIN (for the third time or whatever) and getting steamed about it, do you not understand what is happening at large with production and delivery across the globe? Some sensitivity to it would go a long way, as would some understanding that it has little or nothing to do with Canfield themselves. Sure, you could bail on your order and get in the next queue with brand X, where exactly the same thing will happen again and you'll be mad with two companies now instead of just one. Repeat ad nauseum. Or you could keep your order, and if something comes along in the meantime that works for you then cancel it and buy that instead. Why not just kick back and wait for it? The anger makes no sense, I guess it's just driven by the need for instant or at least quick gratification. No one LIKES what it happening, but you aren't going to change it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be clearer, since it seems I wasn't previously.

I haven't had a problem with Canfield's communication. I had an ordering issue, which they promptly took care of to my complete satisfaction.

I had an issue with a previous boutique company's communications that ended up in me loosing faith in what I was sold. So, rather than accept something I wouldn't be happy with I ordered something I was sure I would be. 

 

But, I've had a bunch of abysmal customer service in many industries in the past 18 months. Much of it completely avoidable.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Canfield Bikes said:


> To those of you expressing frustration with timelines and delays, we completely understand and share your frustration. I think we're all aware of the state of manufacturing/supply chains and shipping, so we don't need to go into detail there. But as a bit of context, the production run of Nimble 9s currently expected in October that we recently opened pre-orders on was only ordered about 10 days after the other run that was completed in May (we expected to have these in April. Air shipped frames arrived to us June. And ocean shipped frames are currently sitting on a boat off the California coast waiting to be granted access to port). We've worked very hard with our factory and shipping partners to keep things on track, but there's only so much we have control over. We waited as long as we did to open up pre-orders on this second batch so that we could have a more solid timeline and minimize any unforeseen delays. The last thing we want to do is the move the goalpost and deliver news of delays. We don't feel any better when we get those updates and have to pass them on than you do receiving them.
> 
> Some of you also expressed disappointment in our communication. We apologize if we've let you down in this department. We've tried to communicate with everyone with a pre-order any time we received new information or something changed, and always shared with you the most accurate information available to us. There were four or five emails sent to those of you with 2021 pre-orders (depending when you ordered) over the course of those months. If you did not receive those, check your spam folders. And if you unsubscribe from our emailing list or mark us as spam, our system will not deliver those updates to you. We also do our best to respond to all your emails in a timely manner-usually in less than a day. We do appreciate the feedback.
> 
> We're a small, passionate team. We're not perfect, but we're doing our best to navigate the unusual state of the industry and the world. We appreciate all of you who are sticking it out with us.


Do you ever plan to go back to a normal, non-pre-order model of business? I had an older N9 and loved it, and have known others that had different models from you guys and everyone loved them. I'm having a hard time understanding why you'd move to a pre-order model when you never had problems selling bikes in the past.

With a normal sales model, all of the communications hassle that's caused customers like myself to essentially write you guys off is eliminated.

I'd love to have a N9, and I even really heavily considered the Tilt. After going through multiple pre-order fiascos in the past year, myself and a lot of others out there are just over it and won't pre-order stuff anymore.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

dysfunction said:


> I'll be clearer, since it seems I wasn't previously.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with Canfield's communication. I had an ordering issue, which they promptly took care of to my complete satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Understood, good clarification.

As far as the customer service you've experienced over the last 18 months, you're certainly not alone. Sh!tty customer service is the new black.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I was out of the loop on Canfield for a few years. When did they go to pre-order only? I can only assume the reason they did this was a working capital thing.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

I just placed an order for a nimble 9 last week. Canfield customer service was quick to answer all of my questions and was very helpful in the process. I’m also aware that there might be delays that are out of their control. If the government would stop paying people more to stay at home than to work, things would get back to normal a lot faster, so blame the government, not Canfield.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Anyone planning on riding 27.5+ on their nimble9? I am thinking of running a plus wheelset when in "adventure-rigid" mode.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

I'm running mine 27.5+ (2.8's) Rekon rear, DHR2 up front. If you like plus bikes I think you'll like it. I have a love/hate thing going on with plus bikes in general so actually saving up for a nice 29 wheelset to be able to run it either way.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

ugadawg said:


> I just placed an order for a nimble 9 last week. Canfield customer service was quick to answer all of my questions and was very helpful in the process. I'm also aware that there might be delays that are out of their control. If the government would stop paying people more to stay at home than to work, things would get back to normal a lot faster, so blame the government, not Canfield.


Right. People in the US who don't want to go back to shitty fast food jobs are the reason frames from Taiwan are delayed.

Makes total sense.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Right. People in the US who don't want to go back to shitty fast food jobs are the reason frames from Taiwan are delayed.
> 
> Makes total sense.


Are you serious? There's a huge shortage in logistics, especially truck drivers.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, this is going to go off the rails. Oh well, might as well join in. Just wait until China, who has been foaming at the mouth watching historic incompetence, ineptness, and weakness unfold right before their eyes, decides it's a good time to invade Taiwan. Talked about delayed frame production...


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> I'm running mine 27.5+ (2.8's) Rekon rear, DHR2 up front. If you like plus bikes I think you'll like it. I have a love/hate thing going on with plus bikes in general so actually saving up for a nice 29 wheelset to be able to run it either way.


I am not a fan of the plus tires on fast flowy trails, but there is a lot of desert exploring to be done in my new locale and I am thinking plus size tires will allow me to pedal more and push less. I got a trek 1120 fork for adventure mode, I am thinking of a plus mullet set up could work well. That could help the geometry a bit too. I need borrow some plus wheels and tires for a ride once it is all built up.


----------



## Canfield Bikes (Nov 6, 2019)

Pre-orders are not new for us. We've offered them frequently over the last 20+ years. We're likely to continue to make it an option for the foreseeable future (as are many other brands, and not just in the bike industry).

With the current state of the industry (increased demand, increased costs and limited supply), pre-orders help provide additional working capital for the next round of production, securing parts, builds, etc. as we continue to fight the uphill battle against long lead times and limited availability.

It also gives you the chance to lock in your new bike at a discount.

It doesn't come without its challenges, but those are certainly not unique to us.



SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Do you ever plan to go back to a normal, non-pre-order model of business? I had an older N9 and loved it, and have known others that had different models from you guys and everyone loved them. I'm having a hard time understanding why you'd move to a pre-order model when you never had problems selling bikes in the past.
> 
> With a normal sales model, all of the communications hassle that's caused customers like myself to essentially write you guys off is eliminated.
> 
> I'd love to have a N9, and I even really heavily considered the Tilt. After going through multiple pre-order fiascos in the past year, myself and a lot of others out there are just over it and won't pre-order stuff anymore.


We're not pre order _only. _You can certainly purchase in-stock items in real time once they are available, as long the size/color you're after didn't sell out during pre-order (which some do).



BadgerOne said:


> I was out of the loop on Canfield for a few years. When did they go to pre-order only? I can only assume the reason they did this was a working capital thing.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

27.5x3 nobby nic on 45 iw rim and there is plenty of room in the rear triangle with the rear end slammed. Just need a couple more things then it will be ready to rip.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Oogie said:


> 27.5x3 nobby nic on 45 iw rim and there is plenty of room in the rear triangle with the rear end slammed. Just need a couple more things then it will be ready to rip.


Please share when done!


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

It is so close. new free hub is ordered so as soon as that is in I will have all the pieces. I am missing the little rubber bit for the dropper cable. Was it stuck in frame for the rest of you? or was it seperate with the other bits? I looked back through all the stuff from the box and can't find it.


----------

